# skinners trial duck and rice and salmon and rice



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

one of the guys in the another thread suggested this food as it has less shite in it than beta 
do you guys reccomend it 
and where do you buy it from online. 

thanks in advance


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, my 2 dogs eat this and seem to enjoy it and do well on it ,they do also have raw tripe.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm just about to switch my 2 to skinners - this site was recommended to me by a member on here 
Skinners Field and Trial Salmon Rice Dog Food 15Kg - £22.63

If you contact Skinners direct they'll send you some generous samples.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Henrick is on the duck and rice and hes better on that than any of the more expensive foods weve tried.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Another vote for Skinners. I used to buy a bag of duck and rice and a bag of salmon and rice from vetuk, about 5 months worth of food delivered for £40.


----------



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

sounds good guys. think i may have to try some. ill order some in i think and wean her over. 
she gets some raw/frozen meal aswell 
but this is only sometimes. 
sounds like ok stuff, never been happy with beta if im honest.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

I've changed to this from AG and haven't noticed any difference- except the cheaper price:thumbup:
I get mine from countrywide, don't know if you have them in your area?


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

i get the skinners salmon and rice hes been great on it ,and we buy it from petshop up rd its adead old fashioned petshop that has been there years ,and it just sells food n toys no live animals ooops arpart for some budgies ,we pay 25 pound .


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

angelblue said:


> i get the skinners salmon and rice hes been great on it ,and we buy it from petshop up rd its adead old fashioned petshop that has been there years ,and it just sells food n toys no live animals ooops arpart for some budgies ,we pay 25 pound .


DONT buy dry:frown:any dry rock food,if you research all about dry rock food you will see the reasons why not to buy


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Staffybull said:


> DONT buy dry:frown:any dry rock food,if you research all about dry rock food you will see the reasons why not to buy


My dogs have been fed dry since they were born , apart from a brief flirt with feeding raw which really didnt suit them 
they are thriving on the Skinners field and trial maintenance I give them now

What is the problem with feeding dry food ?


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Mese said:


> My dogs have been fed dry since they were born , apart from a brief flirt with feeding raw which really didnt suit them
> they are thriving on the Skinners field and trial maintenance I give them now
> 
> What is the problem with feeding dry food ?


As i said,do some research on the rock food,sooo unnaturel:frown:

I think its so sad,that people think this is the way to feed your wee friend,but hey,who im i to say whats best,i only say what i think

Happy researching


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> DONT buy dry:frown:any dry rock food,if you research all about dry rock food you will see the reasons why not to buy


hey ????????????otis has been on dried food since he was at breeders ,so we went with that ,hey theres nowt wrong with skinners at all but i would not feed him that load of crapbakers


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

angelblue said:


> hey ????????????otis has been on dried food since he was at breeders ,so we went with that ,hey theres nowt wrong with skinners at all but i would not feed him that load of crapbakers


whats with all the ?????????????

Good for you and your friends,for skinners eh.

And ye,a tiny bit better than bakers :thumbup:

Good luck


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Staffybull said:


> whats with all the ?????????????
> 
> Good for you and your friends,for skinners eh.
> 
> ...


Can I ask what your gorgeous dog (if thats him in your signature)is fed on?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> whats with all the ?????????????
> 
> Good for you and your friends,for skinners eh.
> 
> ...


Skinners, a tiny bit better than bakers?

Erm, okay.

:confused1:



Staffybull said:


> DONT buy dry:frown:any dry rock food,if you research all about dry rock food you will see the reasons why not to buy


Can you please link us to the reasons/evidence/tests/research etc that will tell us why we shouldn't buy dry food.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Staffybull said:


> As i said,do some research on the rock food,sooo unnaturel:frown:
> 
> I think its so sad,that people think this is the way to feed your wee friend,but hey,who im i to say whats best,i only say what i think
> 
> Happy researching


I've already done all the research I needed to and settled on what im using now ... and my three love it 

Can I ask what you feed your dog ?


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Mese said:


> I've already done all the research I needed to and settled on what im using now ... and my three love it
> 
> Can I ask what you feed your dog ?


If you have really researched,then obviously you have not researched enough

i have stated in a previous post(what i feed now)so if you could take the time to look

I do feed,fish,chicken,kidney,sheep heart,cooked egg all in moderation,and always rotate the ingredients and mixed with eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

I do think a soft diet for my friend is best,although some may disagree:frown:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I fed Fish4Dogs for a year and it is a great food but unfortunately the price has become prohibitive for me, so I have recently switched to Skinners Duck and Rice. My next bag will be the Salmon and Rice after which I will probably alternate between the two for the sake of variety. Skinners is by far the best quality food you will find for less than £30, which can be an important consideration.



Staffybull said:


> DONT buy dry:frown:any dry rock food,if you research all about dry rock food you will see the reasons why not to buy


I have done my research, in fact a lot of research, and I am very aware of the benefits of feeding a more natural diet than manufactured kibble. However, raw or barf diets, which I presume you are referring to, are not always practical for everyone or indeed, for every dog. I gauge the success of my dogs diet on his day to day health, condition and general demeanour and I am satisfied that he is healthy and that he is getting suitable nutrition.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Staffybull said:


> If you have really researched,then obviously you have not researched enoughQUOTE]
> 
> I find your post & attitude incredibly insulting
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Staffybull said:


> As i said,do some research on the rock food,sooo unnaturel:frown:
> 
> I think its so sad,that people think this is the way to feed your wee friend,but hey,who im i to say whats best,i only say what i think
> 
> Happy researching


Hey!
Hello!!
I think I am going to like you!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

angelblue said:


> hey ????????????otis has been on dried food since he was at breeders ,so we went with that ,hey theres nowt wrong with skinners at all but i would not feed him that load of crapbakers


I think the poster is questioning ALL dry food as it happens!
And I agree with them! (not that I bang on about it anymore!)
Not saying I don't give any dry! I do!! just very limited!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Mese said:


> Staffybull said:
> 
> 
> > If you have really researched,then obviously you have not researched enoughQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I brought the Skinners Duck and Rice for my beagle who never turns her nose up at anything, after 3 weeks i had to give up as she had no interest in her dinner and when she did eat it she would then sick it up 2 times out of 10  She's now back on JWB i'm going to give Arden Grange Lamb one ago as JWB is getting too expensive now. I also passed about 10kg of the bag of food onto my sister for her dog and she said he wont touch it ! Contact Skinners and get samples over wise it could be an expensive experiment like it was for me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Staffybull said:


> As i said,do some research on the rock food,sooo unnaturel:frown:
> 
> I think its so sad,that people think this is the way to feed your wee friend,but hey,who im i to say whats best,i only say what i think
> 
> Happy researching





DoubleTrouble said:


> I think the poster is questioning ALL dry food as it happens!
> And I agree with them! (not that I bang on about it anymore!)
> Not saying I don't give any dry! I do!! just very limited!


Must admit to agreeing too. I've never fed and will never feed a completely dry diet. We will see in the future, when more dogs have lived their whole lives on it, if I am correct in my assumption, that it must cause kidney problems in a great many dogs 
If I ever get another dog I will probably also try and feed mainly raw


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not looking for an atguement here! BUT I did do not see where the oringinal poster was insulting!! Their first post all they did was ask to that people did their research!! Note wrong with that! This was not met kindly by some!!!
> 
> As for the dry!! Pretty much what I was told by a top European soft tissue specialist! OK my case may have been unique! as I was also told not to feed raw for that particular dog either!
> 
> ...


I cant be bothered with an argument either  ... But to be told twice ive not bothered researching what im feeding my dogs IS insulting , especially after i've told that person that I did do my research , for them to then say that obviously I havent researched enough , thats just being plain rude 

My three get more than just the dry ... they still get chicken , eggs with a small amount of honey and natural yoghurt , carrots , apples & bananas ... the list goes on 
I also make a mean liver cake that they go nuts for , lol


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

If you are looking for a budget dry food get a sample of Vitalin's Adult Maintenance Chicken it's cereal free, with a good meat content and less than £30 per 15K.

I would definately get samples of the skinners duck/salmon and rice. I got samples of all three and hoped my dog chose the vitalin. She like it but wasnt overwhelmed. The duck she wouldnt touch but loved the salmon.

After she had been on it 6 months, she got a tummy upset and I wasnt able to wean her back onto it again without problems. So I went over to naturediet and now feed 75% naturediet and 25% soaked skinners to use up what I have left. I will probably continue feeding this way as it seems to work well. She can tolerate the odd dry kibble as a treat but I am no longer able to offer any quantity unless it is soaked.

If you contact Skinners (and Vitalin) they will tell you their nearest stockist. As mentioned, some pet shops stock it and also farmers merchants.

Good luck


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Ted has mostly wet these days... just a little bit of dry sprinkled on top as he likes that bit of crunch.

When money is a little better i'm hoping to move him over on to a raw diet. :thumbup:

Not tried Skinners but a fair few people on the site seem to like it.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Can you please link us to the reasons/evidence/tests/research etc that will tell us why we shouldn't buy dry food.


Really love an answer to this staffybull.

I'm always happy to be learning about what's best for my dogs.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Really love an answer to this staffybull.
> 
> I'm always happy to be learning about what's best for my dogs.


Would be interesting to see the proof wouldn't it!!!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I must be in the minority of dog owners that don't like feeding dry as opposed to wet. I've always been one for wet food and only tried Rupert on dry as I was told it would help his teeth.

With this forum's help, and a lot of reasearch I moved onto Wainwrights wet and kibble, and then cut the kibble completely. Since then he stopped all his scratching and now we've settled on a full wet diet Nature Diet puppy, supplemented by raw chicken wings, lots of crunchy treats (Sea Jerky which our local pet shop stocks :thumbup: and dried tripe sticks, which HONK, bleurgh, pigs ears, trotters, raw rib bones, and anything else I see that I fancy giving him as a treat) to clean his teeth. 

At the moment he's developed a liking for those pedigree marko things. I'm looking for an alternative he can have, but to be honest he gets about 3 a day of those, so I doubt it will do him much harm, must be like giving him a few crisps! (Everything in moderation!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Really love an answer to this staffybull.
> 
> I'm always happy to be learning about what's best for my dogs.





Amy&Ted said:


> Would be interesting to see the proof wouldn't it!!!


There is loads of information on the net regarding the negatives of feeding dry! OK you say so can be the same of wet!

Ir has to be down to the indivual to draw there own opinions! BUT!!! bear in mind that the pet food industry is a massive market! Look how the dry food market has expanded over the last thirty years or so!

To me feeding totally dry to a dog is virtually the same a a human being living totally on bread with vitiman supplements given via pill to provide the dietry needs!

And I don;t doubt for one moment that the OP will post more info (I ain't got time as getting ready to go away) thats if she bothers to come back! I hope she does - she sounds a nicve person!

Also - with me - I was told to never ever ever feed one particular dog dry! and the reasons why, although in this instance were unique to this particualr dog I have since choosen my current dogs diets having taken this information into consideration!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There is loads of information on the net regarding the negatives of feeding dry! OK you say so can be the same of wet!
> 
> Ir has to be down to the indivual to draw there own opinions! BUT!!! bear in mind that the pet food industry is a massive market! Look how the dry food market has expanded over the last thirty years or so!
> 
> ...


I'm not "pro-dry" just like to see research and stuff... always interesting


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not pro-dry either. I'm pro whatever keeps my dogs happy and healthy. I've fed wet wet only diet, I've fed dry only diet, I've fed raw diet. It's all about finding what suits your dog.

But if someone is out and out slating ALL dry food. I want to see the reasons why. We all have opinions on the subject, which we discuss often here. But giving an opinion and telling someone to research to see the reasons why not to feed dry is different, as is telling someone they haven't researched enough if they're still feeding dry. 

Which is why I've asked for a link to that research, so I can decide for myself.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

For as many sites saying how bad dry food is im sure there are as many sites saying how good it is. 

Buy and use whatever suits your budget, your dog and you lifestyle. We mix feed at the moment, only because i like to use abit of both for them. 

I cant do raw as i dont have the space to store it. although they do get raw chicken wings, carrots, small amount fo apples e.t.c they get left overs from family meals if suitable.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

This thread seems to have gone as far from the original post as it possibly could, so this will be my last word on the subject.

I have researched the best way to feed my dog for some time because I learned that I was ignorant on the subject. Do I know all the facts and have all the answers? No certainly not. Have I done enough research to be confident that my choices are not going to have an adverse affect on the health of my dog? Yes, I think so. My experiences may have been different to other peoples, for all I know my dog may have specific intolerances/preferences/requirements to other dogs and so I do what I have found to best suits him, within my logistical and financial constraints. 

When I put my research into effect I gain experience of what works for my dog and what doesn't, and from this I develop my own opinion, which I am certain I am entitled to do, as is everyone else. What I am not entitled to do however, is to tell everyone else that my opinion is right and that theirs is wrong, which some people seem to have forgotten.

Peace and love, I'm off to play with my dog!


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Can I ask what your gorgeous dog (if thats him in your signature)is fed on?


:lolf course you can ask

And yes this is my real dog(i would,nt put up a fake picture):frown:

He is my staffy called ACE,and he is now 8 months old,purebred with over 17 champions in his generation:thumbup:

At the moment i feed this Berriewood Wholesale - Naturediet Special 4x18x390g box deal £10.93 per box - Best price on the net (this can also be bought from ebay)and he is doing really well on it,i did at the start feed dry food but i have now converted to wet for many reasons,easier to digest ect.

So now you know what i feed him,and that my dog does exist:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Staffybull said:


> :lolf course you can ask
> 
> And yes this is my real dog(i would,nt put up a fake picture):frown:
> 
> ...


He really is stunning, youre right to be proud of him. I have re read my post and I dont think it comes across that I was suggesting that you were trying anything underhand, it really was an honest question . Thanks for the link I will check it out now.


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> He really is stunning, youre right to be proud of him. I have re read my post and I dont think it comes across that I was suggesting that you were trying anything underhand, it really was an honest question . Thanks for the link I will check it out now.


I may have misread what you meant,i do retract my wording to you,sorry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

All my dogs are fed on dry food apart from Scorcher who for health reasons is on a mix of Wainwrights dry and wet food.

Alaska and Kai are on royal canin, I honestly dont see a problem with dry food. As long as its a decent brand with good ingredients (not pedigree).

The original poster asked about DRY foods, which means this is what he/she wants to feed her dog.

I dont believe in raw feeding, although I dont have a problem with people giving it to their pets but I will not feed mine on raw food. 

Anyway, Back to the question at hand....I have never used skinners however I have been told nothing but amazing things about it and the people at skinners are very friendly and will answer any questions you have. 

I guess a choice between wet, dry and raw depends on the person, the dog and the conditions of their life style. I grew up with my dog who lived to a very old age and was fed on dry food through his life. 

Alaska is on royal canin, although not the best on the market her coat is amazing, her poop is firm, she is happy, loves the taste and when she broke her leg that food gave her what she needed to heal and even the vet said he had never had a dog recover so fast and so well from a break like that. 

So yeah I am all for dry food. Although I like using wet food as a treat for Alaska and Kai but Scorcher is on wet and dry and Wainwrights has improved her already bad coat (losing it due to lymphoma).


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

about 20 yrs ago i switched my dogs on to raw,over time through work commitments and my big freezer packing in i now feed a mix of stuff,chicken wings,lambs hearts etc and they are on skinners,to be honest i cant see a difference in my lot,nice coats,nicely covered,firm poops and they seem happy and healthy,this day n age i think the main thing is dogs being fed and looked after is the issue,we have all seen the poor emaciated dogs out there,foods food,atleast thats what a starving dog would probably tell you 
feed what you can afford,i for one wouldnt feed nature diet,it would cost me far too much with my lot,cheaper to buy minced beef or lamb and cook them a nice stew that we can share :thumbup:


----------

